# The Matrix Awakens erscheint ausgerechnet für den PC nicht



## Quinzel (7. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Matrix Awakens erscheint ausgerechnet für den PC nicht* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *The Matrix Awakens erscheint ausgerechnet für den PC nicht*


----------



## MichaelG (7. Dezember 2021)

Ein größeres "Wir springen dem blöden PC-Spieler jetzt mal mit Anlauf ins Gesicht nachdem wir eh schon Exklusivdeals aufziehen" kann Epic eigentlich kaum noch bringen.

Die ringen wohl mit aller Macht sich noch unbeliebter zu machen.


----------



## HolyMoly1984 (7. Dezember 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ein größeres "Wir springen dem blöden PC-Spieler jetzt mal mit Anlauf ins Gesicht nachdem wir eh schon Exklusivdeals aufziehen" kann Epic eigentlich kaum noch bringen.
> 
> Die ringen wohl mit aller Macht sich noch unbeliebter zu machen.


Wäre ja fast so, also würde EPIC "Unreal" fallen lassen.. Oh, kneift mich, ist das ein schlechter Scherz?


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Dezember 2021)

Ich will den Mist von Epic auch gar nicht. Die schaden dem PC schon genug mit ihrem Store.


----------



## Vordack (8. Dezember 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ein größeres "Wir springen dem blöden PC-Spieler jetzt mal mit Anlauf ins Gesicht nachdem wir eh schon Exklusivdeals aufziehen" kann Epic eigentlich kaum noch bringen.
> 
> Die ringen wohl mit aller Macht sich noch unbeliebter zu machen.


Es gibt schlimmeres... es ist nur ne Demo


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Dezember 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ein größeres "Wir springen dem blöden PC-Spieler jetzt mal mit Anlauf ins Gesicht nachdem wir eh schon Exklusivdeals aufziehen" kann Epic eigentlich kaum noch bringen.
> 
> Die ringen wohl mit aller Macht sich noch unbeliebter zu machen.


Ist ohnehin fraglich ob da überhaupt was Gescheites bei rauskommt. Ich befürchte ähnlichen Crap wie seinerzeit "Enter the Matrix".


----------



## Mister-Archy (8. Dezember 2021)

Ich weiß echt nicht wo das Problem liegt? Steam hat mir noch nie was geschenkt


----------



## Bonkic (8. Dezember 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ein größeres "Wir springen dem blöden PC-Spieler jetzt mal mit Anlauf ins Gesicht nachdem wir eh schon Exklusivdeals aufziehen" kann Epic eigentlich kaum noch bringen.
> 
> Die ringen wohl mit aller Macht sich noch unbeliebter zu machen.



oh boy. 
und so ein blödsinn wird auch noch von @Toni und @Quinzel geliket.   

frage an dich: was für einen grund hätte epic denn, seine plattform, also den egs, den es so nunmal NUR auf pc gibt, zu boykottieren? um es sich mit den eigenen usern zu verscherzen, wie du annimmst? ja, das klingt wirklich äußerst sinnvoll. vielleicht mal vorher nachdenken, bevor man wieder den kessel des hate-trains befeuert.


----------



## LOX-TT (8. Dezember 2021)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich will den Mist von Epic auch gar nicht. Die schaden dem PC schon genug mit ihrem Store.


Inwiefern tun sie das? Weil sie Spiele verschenken? SKANDALÖS, diese bösen Buben aber auch


----------



## Toni (8. Dezember 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> was für einen grund hätte epic denn, seine plattform, also den egs, den es so nunmal NUR auf pc gibt, zu boykottieren?


Die Frage kann man so zurückgeben^^ Offensichtlich arbeitet Epic an dem neuen Matrix-Spiel und es ist Konsolenexklusiv, was für einen Grund haben sie, dass es nicht für PC kommt?


----------



## Rabowke (8. Dezember 2021)

Die Frage ist doch einfach wer für die Entwicklung dieses ... Spiels? ... die Kosten übernimmt bzw. übernommen hat. Wenn sich Sony und MS hier die Kosten, fiktiv, geteilt haben bzw. sich mit einer großen Summe die Exklusivität erkauft haben, dann ist das eben unschön, aber wohl nichts, wo das Leben endet oder man keinen Sinn mehr im Leben sieht.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Dezember 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Die Frage kann man so zurückgeben^^ Offensichtlich arbeitet Epic an dem neuen Matrix-Spiel und es ist Konsolenexklusiv, was für einen Grund haben sie, dass es nicht für PC kommt?



zunächst mal ist das ja kein spiel, aber das nur am rande. 
zum warum: wir können mit einiger (eher: absoluter) sicherheit davon ausgehen, dass diese entscheidung nicht mal in händen von epic lag, sondern in jenen des rechteinhabers, also warner. dementsprechend wäre epic alleine schon deshalb mal der völlig falsche adressat für irgendwelche unmutsbekundungen. 

warners gründe für die (vorläufige?) konsolenexklusivität kenne ich natürlich nicht. da kann ich lediglich mutmaßen: vielleicht drohendes datamining und zu befürchtende leaks bzgl des films, der bekanntlich erst einige wochen nach dieser "promo-demo" in die kinos kommt? ist auf konsolen bekanntlich so gut wie ausgeschlossen, bei ner pc-version kann man fast sicher davon ausgehen, dass irgendwer den code auseinander nehmen würde. vielleicht will warner das "erlebnis" auch nur auf dem großen screen, sprich tv, haben und eben gerade nicht auf dem pc-monitor. auch das wäre zumindest denkbar und ebenfalls sehr viel  wahrscheinlicher als die behauptung, epic würde seinen eigenen store boykottieren; das ist nämlich geradezu absurd.


----------



## Toni (8. Dezember 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dementsprechend wäre epic alleine schon deshalb mal der völlig falsche adressat für irgendwelche unmutsbekundungen.


Da hast du recht und rabowke natürlich recht


Bonkic schrieb:


> zunächst mal ist das ja kein spiel, aber das nur am rande


Stimmt, es ist eine "Erfahrung" whatever that means  Wobei die grenzen zwischen Film und Spiel an so einem Punkt IMO verschwimmen, bin mal gespannt was kommt.
Zu den Gründen es nicht auf PC zu machen hat der Artikel ja auch schon spekulationen geliefert. Spannend finde ich, dass Epic seine neue Lumen-Technologie auch nur auf der Playstation 5 gezeigt hat, aus freien Stücken und man Epic deshalb auch diesmal als verantwortlichen für diese Entscheidung vorhält.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Dezember 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Da hast du recht und rabowke natürlich recht



gut. 



> Zu den Gründen es nicht auf PC zu machen hat der Artikel ja auch schon spekulationen geliefert. Spannend finde ich,  deshalb auch diesmal als verantwortlichen für diese Entscheidung vorhält.



epic könnte auch krebs heilen und trotzdem würden es von einigen heißen: "aber der epic store und die exclusives blablabla". worum es eigentlich geht, spielt doch gar keine rollle mehr. sobald irgendwas mit epic ist, sehen manche rot. 

deshalb ärgerts mich ja auch so, dass ihr das mit euren likes auch noch supported. ihr solltet es doch nun wirklich besser wissen.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Dezember 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> [...]deshalb ärgerts mich ja auch so, dass ihr das mit euren likes auch noch supported. ihr solltet es doch nun wirklich besser wissen.


Hallllllloooooooooooooooooo?! 

Ich hab ein Herz-Augen-Like von Toni bekommen, red das bitte nicht schlecht. Danke!


----------



## Toni (8. Dezember 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> deshalb ärgerts mich ja auch so, dass ihr das mit euren likes auch noch supported. ihr solltet es doch nun wirklich besser wissen.


Aber es ist doch unsere Sache, wofür wir likes geben^^ Wenn wir es ähnlich sehen (völlig egal aus welchen Gründen) muss man doch nicht begründen, warum man einen Beitrag gut findet  
Ich finde Exklusivedeals immer kacke und wenn Epic gegen Konsolenexclusivität wäre, hätten sie vielleicht PC Gamer vielleicht auch was anderes gesagt. Spekulation hin oder her, aber ich mag Epic persönlich nicht sooo sehr (habe aber auch nicht sooo viel gegen sie) und bekunde das mit einem Like eines Beitrags, der das Anspricht ;p


----------



## Bonkic (8. Dezember 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Aber es ist doch unsere Sache, wofür wir likes geben^^ Wenn wir es ähnlich sehen (völlig egal aus welchen Gründen) muss man doch nicht begründen, warum man einen Beitrag gut findet
> Ich finde Exklusivedeals immer kacke und wenn Epic gegen Konsolenexclusivität wäre, hätten sie vielleicht PC Gamer vielleicht auch was anderes gesagt. Spekulation hin oder her, aber ich mag Epic persönlich nicht sooo sehr (habe aber auch nicht sooo viel gegen sie) und bekunde das mit einem Like eines Beitrags, der das Anspricht ;p



ich denke, da kommen wir nicht zusammen. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Dezember 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich denke, da kommen wir nicht zusammen. 🤷‍♂️


Da wird Toni nicht die Einzige sein... 

Ob man Ressentiments gegenüber Epic hegt oder nicht ist eine persönliche Sache. Was gibt es denn da noch zu diskutieren?!


----------



## Bonkic (8. Dezember 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Da wird Toni nicht die Einzige sein...



happens  



> Ob man Ressentiments gegenüber Epic hegt oder nicht ist eine persönliche Sache. Was gibt es denn da noch zu diskutieren?!



genau. wo kämen wir denn da hin, wenn man seine sichtweisen jetzt auch noch begründen sollte????  
[zumal es bei dem thema ja mit sehr hoher wahrscheinllichkeit überhaupt nicht um epic als "übelltäter" geht.]

wars dann aber auch damit.
wegen einer interaktiven 5-minuten-demo, die spätestens zum filmlaunch längst wieder vergessen sein wird, muss man sich nicht stundenlang die köppe einhauen. die energie sollten wir uns für wirklich wichtige dinge aufsparen.


----------



## Cybnotic (8. Dezember 2021)

Naja wer sagt er wäre gegen Exklusivität schwindelt ein wenig..  Diese  wollen  bestimmt dann eben Exklusivität in der  Grafikbracht  .  

Habe das  Demo geladen aber bis auf einen  Timer seht man noch nicht viel ..


----------



## Wynn (8. Dezember 2021)

Epic Games lebt eingentlich nur von der Fortnite Portokasse.

Der Client ist immer noch bis auf ein paar hotfixes der selbe und ist teilweise sehr buggy und verursacht extra cpu/gpu belastung was bei golem und co berichtet wurde.

Ihre Aktionen mit Sommersale mit 10 euro coupon und jeden donnerstag gratisspiele läuft gut aber das wars.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Dezember 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> genau. wo kämen wir denn da hin, wenn man seine sichtweisen jetzt auch noch begründen sollte????
> [zumal es bei dem thema ja mit sehr hoher wahrscheinllichkeit überhaupt nicht um epic als "übelltäter" geht.]


Was willst du bitte noch an Begründungen hören? Wenn man Epic nicht leiden kann ist es nunmal so. Punkt.

Ich mag z. B. auch keine Schweinskopfsülze. Mochte ich noch nie und werde ich auch nie. Womit soll ich das noch zusätzlich begründen?


----------



## McDrake (8. Dezember 2021)

Wynn schrieb:


> Der Client ist immer noch bis auf ein paar hotfixes der selbe und ist teilweise sehr buggy und verursacht extra cpu/gpu belastung was bei golem und co berichtet wurde.


Dann ist ja gut, dass ich den Client nach einem Kauf nicht unbedingt brauche.
Wenn ich AC:Valhalla spielen will, muss ich nur den UBI-Launcher starten


----------



## Gast1661893802 (8. Dezember 2021)

Mister-Archy schrieb:


> Steam hat mir noch nie was geschenkt


Wie hast Du denn das geschafft die Gratisgaben dort zu ignorieren ? 😲
Kommt sicherlich seltener vor, aber häufig genug.


----------

